# [SOLVED] Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay so I have an Hp Compaq Presario V2000 and my warranty is over. When ever i turn on my laptop, it will give me the compaq sign and these options:
EsC to change boot order
F10 to enter setup
F12 to boot from LAN

I can change the boot order, and enter setup, but i cannot boot from Local area network (LAN). Plus i dont have a wireless internet card, but i have a linsys network adapter.
But if I dont choose any of these options, it skips to the next screen which says exactly this:

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

For Realtek RTL8139 (X)/8130/810X PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326)
PXE-e61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-m0f: Exiting PXE ROM
!!! Im going a bit crazy!:3-nuts:

I got a new hardrive and it still does that. I have a cd of windows xp professional but it does not seem to let me install it. 
please help me.
my battery pack and power are fine and dandy.
i have looked online and have found many more laptops which have the same problem, but only one that is my model type. PLEASE HELP!
i dont wish to buy a new laptop.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

By Windows Xp won't let me install can you elaborate?

-Does it run the installation disk
-Does it allow you to see partitions
-Does it allow you to delete them
-Does it allow you to install anything

Also what type of HDD have you got:
The exact make and model and type?


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

the installation disk will run, it loads all the files, and when it says "loading windows" it will freeze.
Other times, it will be a blue screen, and at the corner it will say windows setup. It says loading kernal and other stuff, then it will say:

File \i386\l_intl.nls could not be loaded. The error code is 7.
Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.

It will not let me install anything and I cannot change the installation settings at all. Also the computer will recognize the cd, but it wont let the cd out of the drive. lol

My hdd is a Western Digital WD Scorpio. 
It has an 8mb cache and it is 160 gb EIDE. i bought it in april 08, but i can still swap the hard drive in for store credit at best buy, which will allow me to get 118.00$ worth of best buy stuff if i swap it in. (That might help if i need a different hard drive)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Hi,

It looks like you have a defective HDD. You also said you had this replaced but you get a freeze during installation.

Some things to do:

Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. Test your RAM modules separately (remove one as you test the other). Make like 2 passes for each stick.
Clean the CD/DVD lens. Use a cleaner or compressed air.
Check your vents/heatsink if they are full of dust or what have you. Clean the vents using a can of compressed air or use an air compressor. Give it a few good bursts or until you are sure you have blown most if not all of the dust out.

Post back results of the above.

Btw, are you using PATA drives?


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Sorry, im not very good with tech speak. im still learning.
1.wats memtest86?
How can i use it?
2.I cant clean my cd drive because it wont open at all.
it will recognize the disk, but wont open the disk drive.
3. no luck.

and How do i tell if my drive is pata?
all i know right now is that on my hard drive it says 160 gb EIDE. Does that help?
and do you think if i made a video of the laptop, would that help?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> Sorry, im not very good with tech speak. im still learning.
> 1.wats memtest86? -- a tool to test your RAM
> How can i use it? -- in another PC, download the ISO file of Memtest (use link on my sig), extract to your desktop then use ImgBurn or Nero to burn the ISO image into a blank CD. If you are using ImgBurn, right-click on the Memtest ISO file in your Desktop and select *Burn with ImgBurn*.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

okay. first off. i love you!
hahahha
im jk
my cd drive finally opened, but cleaning it did nothing. ={
and can i put memtest86 on a flash drive instead?
i have no cds! also, i think i forgot to mention that if you leave the computer on for a while, the cd drive stops working!!!
i cant seem to find the model type.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

I think you can only put them on Flash pens if you have a boot disk so you can get a CMD promt up and piont at the files


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> okay. first off. i love you!
> hahahha -- :laugh: :heartlove :grin:
> im jk
> my cd drive finally opened, but cleaning it did nothing. ={
> ...


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

i dont have a burnable cd! ARRGGH
but i am sure my sticks of ram are good
i had an old hardrive, which would boot to the desktop, and then would just start clicking, and then freeze and go to the BSOD.
so i replaced the hard drive.
and thats wat happened.
how can i find my model type, because i cant seem to find it?
and is there anything i can do to fix it (skipping the ram check)?
i am very confused:4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> i dont have a burnable cd! ARRGGH
> but i am sure my sticks of ram are good -- are you sure? really, really sure? I suggest you go and get a few (buy or ask from a friend). As I said, they would help unless of course you want to pursue without testing the RAM. It is your decision.
> 
> i had an old hardrive, which would boot to the desktop, and then would just start clicking, and then freeze and go to the BSOD. -- can be caused by bad Windows, bad HDD, bad RAM or bad motherboard. Replacing the RAM is your cheapest option. Testing the RAM would help rule it out. Your call.
> ...


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

thanx
my laptop is very strange, but i have a friend who fixes computers (thank the lord!)
i will borrow a cd from him to burn memtest86, or try installing an older version of windows. so i will test the ram for sure, but it will take tomorrow because my friend is out for the day. So tomorrow i will check back with you. also, there is a sticker on the back, its just i am so bad at finding the model, that i will have to ask my friend because i probably will accidentaly give the serial #.
and thanks so much for the help so far triggerfinger and sectorcluster!ray:
you have answered plenty of questions!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Do not worry about the model as it is not that important. You can send me a private message (PM) and list what you see in the label. That way, even if you include the serial number, it is not much of an issue. We just do not recommend posting the serial number here for your own protection.

Just post back what you find out. Cheers...


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Great. Today i turned it on, i went to change the settings, before i could do anything, the computer screen slowly got all fuzzy, and i turned it off.
now whenever i turn on the computer, the screen is just black. There is no compaq sign.
i tried putting in my old hard drive and it didnt do anything. do i need a new mother board, or ram?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

What happens when you power ON? What settings did you change? Did you even test the RAM? It would help if you can give more details on what you did or what exactly happened. 

I get this feeling that you did not do the test that I advised you to do. So given the symptoms now, I think you need a new motherboard and a new RAM. Start with a new RAM if that do not change a thing, replace the motherboard.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

okay, I couldn't get a burn cd in time to test the ram. But I didn't change any settings.when I turn it on, it just has a black screen now. Before It crashed, I could actually change the info and boot order. It just crashed. Is it still possible to test the ram?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> okay, I couldn't get a burn cd in time to test the ram. But I didn't change any settings.when I turn it on, it just has a black screen now. Before It crashed, I could actually change the info and boot order. It just crashed. Is it still possible to test the ram?


If you can get any screen... YES. But if not then you do not have a choice but to skip the RAM test and replace it with a new one. 

Does your computer shutdown (turn OFF) or it continues to boot but shows nothing on screen? Be very complete in your description so we can understand clearly your problem.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

well now the computer is back in it's original state. I'm sorry if I'm bugging you too much. I will try and get a cd to burn right now


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

wow! Long time no talk. I lost track of the website and I suddenly rememered it. I've now got a brand new desktop and I HAD a laptop. My moms friend gave it to me but it had a broken LCD so, I tore it open, and took any computer parts I needed. So I grabbed 512 mb of ram and put it in my laptop. I'm sure the ram works. I also installed windows xp pro on a new hardrive and put it in the compaq laptop.it still has the same problem even though I replaced the ram and the hard drive. What should I do?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Welcome back...

So what do you mean by 'the same problem'? Any errors that you see? How about hooking it up to an external monitor? I suggest you post the exact messages or description of the problem. Now if you mean you still do not get anything on screen then I do want you to test with an external monitor. And if I may add, do this without the hard drive installed.


----------



## xarj (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Oh well I think it's time you buy a new Laptop Computer! Gosh Darn!! I hate it when things stop working!

But think about that amazing Sony Vaio 17", 250Gb, 4Gb, Full HD... !! Wahoo!!!

PC Portable Occasion


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



TriggerFinger said:


> Welcome back...
> 
> So what do you mean by 'the same problem'?
> I mean the problem stated in the very first post. The original problem I started the thread with.
> ...


without the hardrive installed makes no difference.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> without the hardrive installed makes no difference.


What do you mean 'makes no difference'? Please be generous with your description so I will know what exactly is happening. I really want to help but I really cannot tell the future or read minds :grin:

I am guessing but if you get the same problem, you still get the message below with/without the hard drive installed.


gpapadin said:


> Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
> Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
> 
> For Realtek RTL8139 (X)/8130/810X PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326)
> ...


If this is the case then you have to try to boot from the CD drive. You have to make changes in boot sequence in BIOS settings. Use XP install CD to do this. Btw, is the hard drive installed with an operating system already?

Never mind my question about an OS in the hard drive... I see you posted this:



gpapadin said:


> ... I also installed windows xp pro on a new hardrive and put it in the compaq laptop.it still has the same problem even though I replaced the ram and the hard drive. What should I do?


If you have installed XP on the HDD using another computer or laptop and just moved the HDD into your compaq laptop then IT WOULD NOT WORK. This is because of the Windows drivers that was installed initially may not be compatible with the compaq laptop. You should first put in the HDD in the compaq laptop, then install XP in that same compaq laptop. This way the drivers installed would match the hardware that it is being installed into.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

when I say without the hardrive it makes no difference, I mean if I try and boot without the hardrive, the original error message shows.
That is also the correct error message that I was talkig about. Also my cd drive works so I have already tried to install windows xp pro as my operating system. I will attempt this again tomorrow.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

okay so I tried to install an operating system, but the setup stopped as soon as it tried to load windows and a blue screen showed saying, windows has detected a problem. And the problem is BOOT ERROR and then after I restarted my computer, my computer doesn't recognize the setup disk anymore and just has the original error message.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

Did you try to boot from CD-drive? You should change boot order in BIOS settings to make this happen. But I guess you already know this. If you have done this already then may be there is a problem with your Windows installation CD or with the CD drive.

Try using the laptop's recovery CD or Windows genuine retail. If you are using a copy, there must be something wrong with that copy. If you are not so sure about the Windows installation CD, send the details (an image perhaps) to me via PM.

I would recommend also running Linux LiveCD. This will run totally from your CD drive and RAM. Try using PCLinuxOS or Ubuntu whichever works well with your system.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

okay so I have already tried using the recovery disk and it suddenly started working again. It booted perfectly and it went to the desktop. But after a few restarts, the laptop broke again and it had the original problem.

I am sure the installation disk works fine too because I just recently installed windows xp.
I also have tried changing the boot order, no luck .
But where can I find a Linux cd? I also just replaced the cd drive, and it didn't make a difference. Exact same results as original problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*



gpapadin said:


> okay so I have already tried using the recovery disk and it suddenly started working again. It booted perfectly and it went to the desktop. But after a few restarts, the laptop broke again and it had the original problem.
> 
> I am sure the installation disk works fine too because I just recently installed windows xp.
> I also have tried changing the boot order, no luck .
> ...


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Help!!! Laptop is messed up!!*

thanks for your help! I'm all good now


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update. 

By any chance you can share with us what you did to resolve the issue?

Thanks again.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

I smashed it to pieces and now I feel much better!


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

all I learnt from Sony is they die far too often and have the worst drivers. I got a nice 32" hd tv and to I realized I could plug in my hd laptop and watch hd movies, but I had to spend a month finding new drivers for my video, before I could even get it to play a video on my tv. My top tip, get a dell


----------

